# North Point State Park (Maryland)



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Has anyone kayak fished from here before ?

I was thinking about trying it out tomorrow (Sunday) but can't seem to dig up whether there's a place to launch my kayak.

The web site lists a wading beach and says that there's flatwater paddling -- beyond that details are few.

Any intel appreciated

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

did you end up going? how did you do?

ive never been there


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Yep -*

I made it out.

Put in around 11 after carting all my gear to the water. Next time I go, I'll have a better sense of where to park relative to launch site.

I paddled out about halfway between there and a light house that's off shore and got into a few croaker (or really big spot) on fbbw -

Other than that it was a pretty uneventful trip -- did hang up on a submerged ghost line / rope -- that was a pita. However, I didn't lose my gear -- just had to re-tie 2 bottom rigs as they had both gotten pretty tangled.

I joined your board today and hope to catch up w/ either you, grilled sardine or surfnsam sometime later this season.

Catch-ya -
Mark


----------

